# Upgrading/Swapping Brake Components



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm planning a pretty big performance build for my car which I'm not quite ready to reveal yet, but as part of that I'm trying to prep the rest of the car. For this thread, I'd like to ask you guys about your thoughts about upgrading the brakes.

I know there's the ZZP front BBK kit, there's a Brembo GT kit for the Sonic that should work for the Cruze, and there are other Taiwanese BBK solutions from K-Sport and ARMA for the Cruze as well, amongst others. I'm concerned about both brake bias and pedal travel, though, so I'm exploring various other options, including a rear BBK upgrade as well as a master brake cylinder upgrade.

What I want to ask is this: from what I've seen, I believe my Cruze comes with 276mm front and 268mm rear brake rotors, whereas the 2.0 TDI (diesel) Cruze comes with 300mm front and 296mm rear brake rotors. Does anybody know what would it take -- what parts would I need to order -- in order to do a brake swap to these larger brakes? Other than the brake rotors -- for which aftermarket rotors which are available on eBay -- are the calipers larger? Presumably, the caliper mount would be different as it would need to be further out. In addition, given that the diesel Cruze has a 5x115 PCD versus the 5x105 PCD of the petrol Cruzes, I assume I would need to order the hub mount as well as new wheels? Are the brake master cylinder and brake boosters larger, and would I be able to swap them into my Cruze?

I'm in a Korean-built Cruze 1.6 E-TEC II engine, by the way; so the TTR upper engine mount, for example, does not fit. I should be able to verify whether my brake master cylinder is the same as the Cruze 1.8 ECOTEC; for the purposes of this discussion let's assume that fitment for my car is the same as the Cruze 1.8 ECOTEC (this needs to be verified; for example, the radiator is different).


----------

